# How Do You Prepare Older Siblings For A New Baby?



## Administrator (Apr 8, 2014)

> "You've already done the newborn thing, so you're confident that you know what to expect (sort of). How will your older child feel about it, though? He's always been the baby of the family, but soon there will be a new kid on the block.
> 
> This can be a stressful time for a new big sister or brother, but there are ways that you can help. We asked peaceful parenting coach, Sarah Rosensweet, for her tips on working through this transition." *How to Prepare Your Child for a New Baby*


How do you prepare older siblings for a new baby?


----------

